# FS: SoCal only



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey..I have a few items for sale and I do not want to deal with shipping. All items for the B13 and are still on the car at the moment.

1. HKS Sport Cat-Back exhaust system. It can fit on a GA16DE motor..but I would recommend it going on a SR20DE motor for better gains. Piping size is 60 mm (2.3 inches) and the tip size is 83 mm (around 3 inches). I've had it for a little more than 2 years and its dirty..but good condition. I have pictures of it in my Yahoo picture folder..which is in my signature. I am asking for $200 and your stock exhaust system since I still a replacement on the car.

2. B13 SE-R classic front and rear seats. Both are in good condition and I still prefer these seats over the seats I have in my B15 SE-R. They are dark grey, almost black and are very supportive and firm. I am asking for $100 for both front and rear seats and your old seats, since I need to put something back in its place. 

3. B13 Front Strut Tower Bar. I don't know what brand it is, but I know its only for SR20DE motors because it doesn't fit on a GA16DE motor (I tried). It is silver. I'll try to get some pictures up, but I'm fairly busy at the moment. I'm asking for $20.


The reason why I'm selling these parts is that I'm pretty much going to donate this car. I love this car to death (as some OG sentra.net owners know me and such), but this car as way too many problems to keep. It needs a new axle, it comes go into Reverse anymore, it squeeks all the time and the list goes on. I got almost 200,000 miles on car already and it keeps on breaking down on my sister. Anyways, reach me on AIM or just respond to this thread here and I'll see what can I do.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

BUMP...I might have to get rid of the car within a few weeks, so better let me know ASAP.


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

WaLdo98 said:


> BUMP...I might have to get rid of the car within a few weeks, so better let me know ASAP.


i will give you 50 bucks for the front seats, i have a b14 sentra, but the seats will fit, i get paid on the 20th, so i can hit you up then or you can wait for someone else to buy them all. anyways good luck. thanks
rob


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your B13 Walter. Too bad the Front Strut Tower Bar doesnt fit my car.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

The Red Cross will pick up the car this Saturday morning, so I don't think I'll be able to hold on to the seats for you.


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

hey walter do you have the mudflaps by ne chance? if u do im in san bernardino adn i can get them today.
adam


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorry, I don't have the mudflaps. If anyone needs anything to swap out with my car, give me a ring at (909) 961-2994. I don't have work or school tomorrow, but I'm going to watch Kill Bill Vol. 2 later on in the evening. The people from the Red Cross should be at my house to get the car between 9am to 12pm on Saturday.


----------



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

I'll take the strut tower and I'll pick, thats if it is still for sale, thanks


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, the strut tower bar is still for sale. Its actually been sitting in my garage for a while, so I'll try to clean it you get it. I am just wondering how are you going to pick it up if you are located in AZ???


----------



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

My ex girlfriend lives in riverside and I am gona send her to pick it up and I'll prob go visit her later in the week and she will pay for it when she picks it up. Email me your address so I can tell her to pick it up.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Kool..I'll send out the e-mail den.

Edit...I was unable to e-mail you, so I sent a PM....and the car is officially gone..


----------

